# Tego Custom Skins for K2??



## Katydid (Oct 28, 2008)

Apparently Tego doesn't have the template yet to make skins for the K2. Their email says that they will make the K2 available if enough people request it. So if you're interested in a custom skin for your K2, would you please request Tego make them available by going to the site below?

http://www.mytego.com/Tegobuilder/ChooseModel.aspx?BrandId=120&type=3

Thanks. I'm anxious to deck out my new K!

Katy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know! I'll bump your post so others will see it.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Done!


----------



## Katydid (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you both.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I requested it too, though I am really hoping decal girl will do mine. They just took so long...


----------



## Katydid (Oct 28, 2008)

Which one took so long, Octo?  Tego or Decal Girl?


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen the NHL skins on Tego? They have a banner on the top of the page but I can't find them and even the email they sent me didn't help.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok put in request for K2 skins

ginaf- I was wondering where they were also

Lynn L


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

This is what they sent me. I have no idea WTF they're talking about



> Hello,
> 
> You need to go to the NHL site. You can copy and paste the link from the NHL
> copyright magic button and try following that directly to our partner site
> ...


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

What the heck is an NHL copyright magic button 

I like how it says "TRY following that directly to our partner site"

I'd say those instructions are clear as mud 

Lynn L


----------



## vrc84 (Feb 18, 2009)

I requested.  I wouldn't think that they would wait for requests to come in to make them since they already make them for k1


----------



## MyTego (Mar 2, 2009)

ginaf20697 said:


> This is what they sent me. I have no idea WTF they're talking about


Hey, to get a hold of the NHL images, you will have to visit our partner site and that's what the email was trying to tell you. The link for this site is http://www.mytego.com/default.aspx?partner=rogers so all the images you are looking for should be available here. Unfortunately this link was not placed in the email you received and we're really sorry about that. I hope that you find this more helpful and will contact us if you have any more questions about anything.


----------



## MyTego (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the requests!  We are planning to have the template for the K2 available on our website within the next 4 - 6 weeks.  Please keep checking the website and this forum as I will also put an update here once we have added the K2 to our site so you can order a skin for it.  For now, you can start designing it and I will keep you posted.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks. I was waiting for the K2 so I wasn't going to follow up until I heard more about that.


----------



## Katydid (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah!  Great job everybody who put in the requests to Tego.  Thanks for getting the ball rolling on custom skins.  I appreciate it.

Katydid


----------



## MyTego (Mar 2, 2009)

The Kindle 2 skins are now up on www.MyTego.com!

Sorry for the long wait, hope you have fun customizing your Kindles.

Here's the direct link: http://www.mytego.com/Tegobuilder/SelectFace.aspx?DeviceId=2162


----------

